# Tennis Balls bad for the teeth?



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

My foster dog always wants to have a ball in his mouth. I got him a kong and he loves it, but he likes tennis balls even better until he destroys them. I was on a website this morning that sells active dog toys and they had tennis balls that were "safe dental". Are regular tennis balls bad for his teeth? Would a Kong be better then a tennis ball? 

His teeth are unusually worn down. I have no idea from what... he was chained and neglected for at least several years, so I don't imagine he had any toys to play with put he may have been chewing to get out of something or off of a chain... idk, but I don't want to hurt his teeth any further. I hate to deprive him of a ball when he enjoys them so much. 

Thanks for advice!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I have a solution - Grass Balls by JW Products. It's the green and black ball on the right - they come in other colors. Same exact size and bounce factor as a tennis ball. Except the don't fall apart, they don't get nasty and they don't loose their bounce.










I paid $6 at the petstore for it but Otto has had it for a year. He's tough on his ball becuase he plays with it for hours every day. He was addicted to tennis balls then I found this, it's his favorite ball. He has others but this is the ball he brings to be with him at night.

Another thing I really like about it is it removes the scare factor. Otto loves to catch with a full mouth. I was always afraid he'd get one stuck in his throat, I wouldn't be able to get it out and he'd suffocate. With the grass ball, I could stick my finger in there and get it out!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

A German study showed that the glue used in tennis balls wears the dogs enamel. 

I have a lot of kongs in my yard, and tennis balls don't last more than a day with my Malinois, anyway. Just more "pieces" to pick up.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes,tennis balls are hard on the teeth. So I hear are Jolly Balls. I buy all my balls from Planet Dog - they make Orbee balls and a number of other styles, including a three pack of what look like tennis balls but are made of rubber... their products are non-toxic (unlike the Chinese junk) and many are bouncy.......not as cheap as something from Sam's Club but a heck of a lot safer.

http://www.planetdog.com
_________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i just use tennis balls for playing ball, i don't let them have it their mouth long enough to chew, they retrieve it, bring it back and drop it for another throw. if they pick anything up and keep it in their mouth its a plastic or rubber ball.


----------



## 2Dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

If we outlaw tennis balls then my dogs will be outlaws! I doubt knawing on any manmade object is good for their teeth. 
http://www.usatoday.com/life/columnist/pettalk/2009-01-20-tennis-teeth_N.htm


----------



## OllieGSD (Feb 21, 2007)

Tennis balls were murder on my dogs teeth. You can see how ground down the canines are. The discolored one had to have a root canal...... Need less to say my dog has seen here last tennis ball...


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 2dogs I doubt knawing on any manmade object is good for their teeth.


Probably not. I think there are better options than tennis balls, but I doubt that any of them are very "good" for the teeth over an extended period of time.

Gunner's lower canines are very worn down and he hasn't had tennis balls since he was a puppy. He's managed to do it just by chewing on the plush, stuffed toys, believe it or not!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I have 20+ high drive Labs that all use tennis balls for their reward. I've used them for many years and just don't see the problem. some wear on a dog's teeth is as natural as rain. Same as with our own. 

DFrost


----------

